# Cockatiel head shaking



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi whenever we play music my parents cockatiel shakes his head a lot. Is the music hurting him! Why does he do this?


----------



## IluvmyDustey (Jan 8, 2012)

I 'm not sure why they do it but my cockatiel does the same thing even when there's no music so I don't think the music is hurting him. He dances like that with my sisters so I think it a way of entertaining themselves and having fun. I'm not entirely sure thats just what I interpret it as.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi whenever we play music my parents cockatiel shakes his head a lot. Is the music hurting him! Why does he do this?


i'm pretty sure its just fun because its like dancing for them- its just something different to do!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies!!

Is it just jasmine or are all cockateils cheeky as hell!! Ha ha


----------

